# Rocky Mountain serial numbers??



## YoGrant (Jun 7, 2006)

anyone know how they work to identify a frame??

I've got a 1991 steel RM frame here thats had a spray job and want to know if it's a hammer or Blizzard (or something else??)

Grant


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

Not much help here is there Grant


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

maybe try here? http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=116


----------



## YoGrant (Jun 7, 2006)

nope...not many RM fans about stm then...

anyway...lookig at it it's either a Blizzard/hammer/equipe from 1991.

it's going to be a black singlespeed soon anyhow!

Grant


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Nope, and Rocky doesn't keep old serial number records anymore since Procycle bought them out. Its like they conveniently burned/lost/shredded all the old records after the transaction, probably to be able to ignore a lot of lifetime warranties on anything that might have been repainted.

When I got my Thunderbolt around 1996, they still had records going back to the mid 80s and could identify it as a 1988. When I checked into a repainted steel frame a few months ago, they had no way to identify it (was a 93 Fusion) really. Ended up going off catalog pics that people posted in here.

Best you can do is post pictures of it. Hammers and Blizzards didn't look the same.


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

post a pic i remember rockys pretty well 
ive still got an old avalanche hangin in the shed 
quite a few of those never got paint as were custom built 
mine came primered


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

D8 - at least in the late 80s the hammer and the blizzard looked the same. The difference was the paint and the tubing.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I disagree... i had an 1989 hammer, as well as a 1990 hammer, and an 88 blizzard and several later blizzards. They didn't look that much alike to me.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

1990 definitely looked different. I am thinking of the all-white Blizzard and the pink/purple hammer. 88 or so? The only difference in the way the frame looked, as I recall, was color.


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd have to agree with D8 the blizzards in 88 had radical sloping toptubes straight into the seat stays the hammer had a more conventional top tube i think your mistaking the hammer for the avalanche


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes, I was confusing the Hammer with the Avalanche.


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

I,m turning my avalanche into a towny bike skinny tires riser bars I'm gettin too old for bashin around in the roots and rocks on a rigid bike sacrilege I know but these days i need some squish good solid old frame though crashed around on it for almost 17 years


----------

